# Google- New Directive Letter to VA Claims Adjudicators For Gulf War Illness - Veterans Today Network



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New Directive Letter to VA Claims Adjudicators For Gulf War Illness**Veterans Today Network*They include, but are not limited to: (1) chronic fatigue syndrome; (2) fibromyalgia; and (3) *irritable bowel syndrome*. Service connection is appropriate *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

